# New Massachusetts Chief Sworn In



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

April 17th, 2006

*LINDA BOCK*
_Telegram & Gazette_










Surrounded and supported by family, dozens of police officials from the region, and town and school officials, Walter J. Warchol was sworn in by Judge Paul A. Losapio yesterday morning and became the town's 11th police chief. He succeeds Thomas J. Melia III, who retired earlier this year.

The former chief was among those offering congratulations.

The Northbridge Police Department was established in 1920. Prior to this, police work was handled by elected constables. Levi Walker, a landowner, became a constable in the Town of Northbridge in 1772. Mr. Walker had been constable of "The End," an area which was once a part of Uxbridge, that would become Northbridge.

Between 1920 and 1934, there were four chiefs of police. After 1934, the police chiefs who served were: J. Albert Cullen, Peter Buma, Thomas J. Fitzgerald, Leslie Wood and Thomas J. Melia Jr. His son, Thomas J. Melia III, served as chief since 1988. All of them lived in town, as does the new chief. Russell D. Collins, chairman of the Board of Selectmen, said he was proud that a new chief was promoted from within the ranks.

"It's what we do here," Mr. Collins said. He described Chief Warchol as a wonderful family man and a great police officer.

Judge Losapio said Chief Warchol is the first police chief he has had the honor of swearing in. He said he has known the chief since he was an assistant district attorney in the mid-1980s.

"This is a great choice," Judge Losapio said. "I'm happy for him and his family, and the whole town."

Attending the ceremony held in Brian's Restaurant, 91 Providence Road, were: Chief Warchol's wife, Sandra; his three children, Danielle, 19, Jason, 18, and Bryan, 15; his mother, Helen K. Warchol; his brother and his wife, Kenneth M. and Deborah A. Warchol; his sister and her husband, Kathy Warchol Hall and Stephen D. Hall Jr.; his uncle, Michael A. Minor, all of Northbridge; and his mother-in-law and father-in-law, William and Florence Fothergill of Ashland. His children presented him with a gift plaque to hang in his new office at the police station.

"My father is one of the most hard-working and dedicated people I know," Danielle Warchol said, when presenting her dad with the gift, flanked by her two brothers. Chief Warchol then gave each one a big hug and said it wasn't easy being the child of a police officer. "I want to thank each and every one of you; I'm very proud of you," he said.

Chief Warchol then paid tribute to his wife, saying, "The decision to marry Sandy was the best decision in my life. I love you and thank you for all your support." Mrs. Warchol said after the brief ceremony that they will have been married for 25 years this year, adding, "I'm very proud of him."

The Northbridge police Web site already has a message from the new chief on it. Chief Warchol thanked the scores of people in town who have sent him a note or called him to offer congratulations and support.

"My door always remains open to the people of Northbridge," Chief Warchol said.

"It's a great day for the town of Northbridge," said Town Manager Michael J. Coughlin Jr.

State Rep. George N. Peterson Jr., R-Grafton, said this town had been served very well by Chief Melia, adding, "I know this community is going to be well-served by your appointment, Chief Warchol."

Sen. Richard T. Moore, D-Uxbridge, also offered his congratulations to Chief Warchol. He called the Northbridge Police Department the pride of the community.

In addition to Mr. Collins, Selectmen Charles Ampagoomian, Joseph J. Montecalvo and William Audette were at the swearing-in ceremony, along with dozens of town and school officials.

Mr. Coughlin announced his appointment at the March 27 Board of Selectmen meeting and the board voted unanimously to support the appointment at their meeting Monday.

Mr. Coughlin said Lt. Warchol passed the police chief test given by Civil Service last year, and was interviewed Nov. 9. Mr. Coughlin said the interviewing panel gave a favorable recommendation and Mr. Coughlin offered the job to Lt. Warchol several months ago, but he declined initially because of personal obligations. Mr. Coughlin said Lt. Warchol actually declined one more time, but was able to reconsider and eventually accepted the position.

"This job is all about character," Mr. Coughlin said after Chief Warchol was sworn in. He said Chief Warchol is a man of extraordinary character, and he made the appointment without any reservations. Mr. Coughlin said he knows Chief Warchol will build upon the extraordinary successes of Chief Melia and continue on to make his own mark on the department. "This chief will build upon the greatness of this police department," he said.

Chief Warchol has served in Northbridge since 1979, when he was hired as a reserve police officer. He was promoted to sergeant in 1989, and to lieutenant in 1995. Chief Warchol was also an instructor in undergraduate courses in criminal justice at Quinsigamond Community College in Worcester, from 1998 to 2001. He has a master's degree in criminal justice administration from Western New England College, Springfield.

Copyright 2005 LexisNexis, a division of Reed Elsevier Inc. All rights reserved.
Terms and Conditions | Privacy Policy ​


----------

